# Forum Home Renovation Brickwork  Price for besser retaining wall

## Leone

Hi all,
Can anyone let me know how much it costs to build a besser retaining wall using 90 besser blocks (10 blocks wide by 9 high and each block 200mm x 400mm). 
Appreciate any feedback.

----------


## Wombat2

Don't know the cost but your measurements make it 1.8m high. Check your council requirements but mine require it to be engineered and reinforced over 900mm (used to be 1 meter )

----------


## jago

> Don't know the cost but your measurements make it 1.8m high. Check your council requirements but mine require it to be engineered and reinforced over 900mm (used to be 1 meter )

  
My council 600mm ....   Concrete Block Types, Dimensions Core Fill Grout, Rebar - 200 Series  have a look at Blocklyers excellent site ad then google material prices for your area.

----------


## lukelegend

Blocklayers in my area charge $3 per block layed including sand and cement , hope that helps...

----------

